# behavior change after spay?



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

My little Allie has been completly un interested in my wife and i for the last two weeks before her spay. She mostly stopped sleeping on our bed, stopped purring near as much. she used to purr the second you touched her, sometimes for no reason at all. Stopped greating us at the door when we come home. She seemed to develope a bad attitude. I have a couple of good guesses on WHY

1. her injured leg- being in pain makes ME less loveable for sure

2. addition of another kitten- she finds him more interesting than us? or is mad at us for brining him in the house? after a few days of fussing, she loves him to death.

3. My wifes theory........Allie was having pre-menstrual attitude problems. 

first off, i dont know if that type of things happens to cats. secondly, i though she would be to young for that hormonal change (4.5 months) . but i read that a kitten can have her first heat anywhere between 4 and 6 months old. so who knows.

the ODD thing is, after her spay (2 days ago), she has gone back to being completly adorably loveable. she slept on my chest all night last night. she woke us up this morning purr meowing and demanding love. She rubs all over me and is just so freaking sweet i cant stand it! i though she was going to be down for a few days after her spay, but she pretty much seems over it, once the meds wore off.

im wondering if this is just temporary (i hope not! its soo sweet!) after her traumatizing experience. or it its really possible that she was having a hormonal bad-attitude and the spay stopped it. I wouldnt think it has anything to do with her leg as it doubt it would have just stopped hurting so suddenly. We have kept her seperated from the other kitten to keep her still. maybe she is sweet just because she is lonley? i also hope thats not the reason, shes such a joy when shes like this.

anyone have any input?


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, females do get sweeter after being spayed, because they no longer have the stress of being in heat, and going into heat is also painful for a cat (or so I have been told), so spaying definitley makes them happier and sweeter pets  Also, the only thing they can think about while being is heat is mating, so they don't want to be bothered by anyone else lol.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

KatBudz said:


> Yes, females do get sweeter after being spayed, because they no longer have the stress of being in heat, and going into heat is also painful for a cat (or so I have been told), so spaying definitley makes them happier and sweeter pets  Also, the only thing they can think about while being is heat is mating, so they don't want to be bothered by anyone else lol.


thanks...i dont this she was in heat, but maybe getting close? either way, she has leveled out substantially, and interestingly enough, she not as crazy playful as she was before. shes still very playfull, but before, she was INSANE all the time! tearing across the house attacking anything that moved, and even things that dont move. she constantly had that huge pupil bugged eyed look with her ears laid back. shes much calmer for the most part now.


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, same thing happened with my cat lol. She used to always play fetch, and now she's too lazy to ever bring the toy back, except for the occasional time she plays for like 5 minutes. That's one thing I keep an eye on though, I make sure she gets exercise because she gained quite a bit of weight after the spay, which happens with most females which sucks. So I monitor her food intake, and don't free feed. Also, she only got spayed two days ago, so she could just be recovering still.


----------



## seandee1 (Sep 16, 2009)

My kitty Justice is about 15 months old, and i just had her spayed the 4 days ago. I rescued her from a neighbors car engine she was there for 3 days while they were outa town, and had severe damage to her tail eventually causing her to lose half of it over time thru scabs and falling off. She took over a month to even begin to come out from under the bed, and over time and alot of work, I have earned her trust. Prior to her surgery, i called her Monster Kitty. She ran the house and was only affectionate for brief moments of time, with the snapping or biting when she has had enough. 


Ever since her surgery, she has been so lovable! Very out of character for her except when she was in heat. She is almost "needy"! She constantly purrs and seeks affection. She cuddles with me EVERY night now as if she cant get close enough, and is on my lap when I'm on the computer. If i put her down.. she gives me the purr/meow combo until I let her back in my space! LOL Its adorable most the times. She is like a little baby in my arms now, I am not sure if this is going to last forever, or it is just temporary. Nonetheless, SHE IS DEFINATELY a sweeter kitteh! MEOWS !!


----------

